# Looking for a Mr. Miyagi goatee



## Justinss (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find one or something close to it? Thanks


----------



## grimmy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry i dont but this is a great idea!!!!!


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

If all else fails.. maybe buy a cheap latex mask at a wallgreens or a like place.. and clip off some of the hair on the mask and attach with a latex glue that can be found at a SPIRIT store or HALLOWEEN EXPRESS.


----------

